# My Photos, Framed and on Display at a Local Store



## KenL (Apr 23, 2010)

Recently I was asked to provide prints by a local art and frame store with two locations here. These are prints that have been framed and are on sale at The Galeria Fine Art and Frame Store. Two of them are on their way to be hung in the home of the owners, 

Galeria 






These three are displayed in the store's front window

Golden Gate Bridge





San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge





San Francisco Ferry Building & Clock Tower





These are framed and ready to go

Downtown San Francisco from Twin Peaks





San Francisco's Coit Tower from Powell Street





And the two on the way to the owner's home

Moon over San Francisco Bay and the Golden gate Bridge taken from the Marin Headlands.





Moon over San Francisco on a foggy night


----------



## Muusers (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL @ Fine Art & Framing

But on topic, congrats and they are very nice pictures. Is this the first time you're getting a pay for your photo's?


----------



## KenL (Apr 24, 2010)

Muusers said:


> LOL @ Fine Art & Framing
> 
> But on topic, congrats and they are very nice pictures. Is this the first time you're getting a pay for your photo's?


 
Thank you Muusers! No, I've sold some before, but never through a retail store.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 24, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## williambarry (Apr 24, 2010)

Can I ask why you wouldn't post the originals here instead of those so we can really see them?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice. I actually like the windows with the reflections on them,giving a real sense of window display, especially in the second and third photos...I'd rather see the photos with the window and the setting than merely the actual image files, since the post is about the images having made it to frames and the for-sale status. Congrats!


----------



## KenL (Apr 24, 2010)

williambarry said:


> Can I ask why you wouldn't post the originals here instead of those so we can really see them?


 
I was showing how these were displayed at the store. I might have included the images themselves too, but then there would be 15 images in this post instead of 8 which are a lot for a single thread already. 

But for you, here are the images:

Golden Gate Bridge





San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge





Ferry Bldg 





From Twin Peaks





Coit Tower





Moon Over Bay & SF





Moon Over SF in Fog


----------



## KenL (Apr 24, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> congrats!


 
Thank you D-B-J! 



Derrel said:


> Nice. I actually like the windows with the reflections on them,giving a real sense of window display, especially in the second and third photos...I'd rather see the photos with the window and the setting than merely the actual image files, since the post is about the images having made it to frames and the for-sale status. Congrats!


 
Thank you Derrel!


----------



## JimFly (Apr 25, 2010)

Love your work ! & congrats!


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like #2, outstanding shot.

Congrats on the deal.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2010)

Both, the originals AND how they are being displayed in the shop window show that they deserve having been framed and put up for sale! Congratulations.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job, hope you sell a lot of them.

I really love the bay bridge photo and my favorite hotel in SF is that sloping building on the bottom right hand corner of the ferry building.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 25, 2010)

Very cool and I wish you the best of luck selling.


----------



## Atlas77 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job Ken! I knew your wonderful photos of the San Fransisco would get appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## KenL (Apr 25, 2010)

JimFly said:


> Love your work ! & congrats!


 
Thank you Jim! 



Dominantly said:


> I really like #2, outstanding shot.
> 
> Thank you! That is one of my favorite SF shots. It was a hard one to get because it was a bit of a hilly hike to get to that vantage point but worth it.
> 
> Congrats on the deal.


 


LaFoto said:


> Both, the originals AND how they are being displayed in the shop window show that they deserve having been framed and put up for sale! Congratulations.


 
Thank you Corrina!  



digital flower said:


> Great job, hope you sell a lot of them.
> 
> I really love the bay bridge photo and my favorite hotel in SF is that sloping building on the bottom right hand corner of the ferry building.


 
Thank you Chris! That is the Hyatt Regency on Market & Main, and it is a fantastic hotel. 



c.cloudwalker said:


> Very cool and I wish you the best of luck selling.


 
Thank you c.! 



Atlas77 said:


> Great job Ken! I knew your wonderful photos of the San Fransisco would get appreciated. :thumbup:


 
Thank you Atlas77! It would be nice to see some sell, but getting the appreciation is the best part. :blushing:


----------



## Vivarant (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow congrats Ken these are amazing!


----------



## --ares-- (Apr 25, 2010)

Your work is awesome! Have you had your work displayed in a store before?


----------



## KenL (Apr 25, 2010)

Vivarant said:


> Wow congrats Ken these are amazing!


 
Thank you Veronica! By the way, one of my two granddaughters is named Veronica....




--ares-- said:


> Your work is awesome! Have you had your work displayed in a store before?


 
Thank you ares! No, this is the first time for a store, but a local library had several on display for a time.

(That is not me in the photo it's a librarian that was interviewed)


----------



## JAMESJOHNSON (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## cnutco (Apr 27, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats.  I really like your work.  Love the moon over SFB for the color and the lighting and moodiness of others.  Very nice.


----------



## KenL (Apr 27, 2010)

JAMESJOHNSON said:


> Nice work


 
Thank you James! 



cnutco said:


> congrats!


 
Thank you cnutco! 



lvcrtrs said:


> Congrats. I really like your work. Love the moon over SFB for the color and the lighting and moodiness of others. Very nice.


 
Thank you lvcrtrs!


----------



## leosmith678 (May 3, 2010)

Well it is really very amazing that you have captured the modern and very nice colorful picture in very unique manner. Also the backgrounds and the real  postures are very attractive. I would suggest you that add some natural photography.


----------



## KenL (May 3, 2010)

leosmith678 said:


> Well it is really very amazing that you have captured the modern and very nice colorful picture in very unique manner. Also the backgrounds and the real postures are very attractive. I would suggest you that add some natural photography.


 
Thank you Leo! I have little to say about it! The art store chooses which shots they want, and if they want them converted to B&W. But I'm happy they want any at all.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (May 3, 2010)

Congrats, nice images. It looks like the store took a good selection of your work.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## KenL (May 3, 2010)

Jeff Colburn said:


> Congrats, nice images. It looks like the store took a good selection of your work.
> 
> Have Fun,
> Jeff


 
Thank you Jeff!


----------



## hqphotography (May 3, 2010)

congratulations! that's great!


----------



## KenL (May 3, 2010)

hqphotography said:


> congratulations! that's great!


 
Thank you Tammy!


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2010)

sun said:


> Wonderful photos.I like photography!
> _________
> 
> *Divx to iPad*


 
Thank you sun!


----------



## Christie Photo (May 4, 2010)

Yes...  yes...  MOST cool.

Very nice work.  Best of luck on this.

-Pete


----------



## KenL (May 4, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> Yes... yes... MOST cool.
> 
> Very nice work. Best of luck on this.
> 
> -Pete


 
Thank you Pete!


----------



## Houghwya (May 13, 2010)

The  Moon Over Bay & SF is wonderful. I would be very proud.


----------



## IgsEMT (May 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## KenL (May 16, 2010)

Houghwya said:


> The Moon Over Bay & SF is wonderful. I would be very proud.


 


IgsEMT said:


> :thumbup:


 

Thank you both!


----------



## vtf (May 17, 2010)

Wonderful pictures, something I am striving to achieve someday.


----------



## KenL (May 17, 2010)

vtf said:


> Wonderful pictures, something I am striving to achieve someday.


 
Thank you vtf!


----------



## bell (May 18, 2010)

Congradulations.


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2010)

bell said:


> Congradulations.


 
Thank you bell!


----------



## bigboi3 (May 18, 2010)

Lovin the photos!!! Congrats and best of luck on selling your photos!  The Bay Area is a great place!!


----------



## KenL (May 18, 2010)

bigboi3 said:


> Lovin the photos!!! Congrats and best of luck on selling your photos! The Bay Area is a great place!!


 
Thank you bigboi3! Another sold today, the one of the moon over the bay/bridge. This is the third one of this that sold.


----------



## jnm (May 19, 2010)

KenL said:


> Moon Over Bay & SF



really love this one.  how did you manage to get up this high?  i have another picture at home that is higher than i've ever gotten up in the highlands.  does it involve climbing the hills or have i simply not driven up far enough?


----------



## KenL (May 19, 2010)

jnm said:


> really love this one. how did you manage to get up this high? i have another picture at home that is higher than i've ever gotten up in the highlands. does it involve climbing the hills or have i simply not driven up far enough?


 
Thank you jnm! You just have to drive higher/farther up the road, and there are parking spots along there. The first spot, where most go, you have to walk a ways and go past the old fortifications. These others are closer to the road.

PS The art store just sold another of this one!


----------



## Slays (May 22, 2010)

Fantastic pictures !


----------

